# Booby Trap 101 Swordfish in 8 trips :) 7/9/12



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

We just got in this evening and had a great trip we hit 101 swordfish in our last 8 trips ... This trip we caught 12 and released another one well over 300lbs... We had a blast with John and Clay this trip! Shayne was on the camera alot this trip and I have alot of pics Ill post more later... We had a pile of really nice Cheachadas, wahoo and a few tilefish... I want to say again Jeff and Shayne you guys are the best crew I have ever had on the Booby Trap :dance:... Ill a video up ASAP :ac550:.... *Get Tight Suckas ! Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Few more pics and what a blast fishing around and talking with all the other 2coolers while on the water this week  ..* Capt. Ahab*


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

One word. AWESOME!!!


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

Awesome Pictures you guys take. That is one hell of a camera he is holding!! One of these days I hope you can get one of my boat too!! 

Out of town for work. Looking to go out thurs fri if the weather holds next week.

Looks like I missed a window this time (havent missed many this year!! )

Way to get tight sucka!! 

Daren


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

And BTW, you guys are a class act. Never afraid to share your information and spots and always willing to lend a hand to the fellow 2coolers to help us catch fish. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

100 and the year is not even over yet!! Well then good on you all!! Way to go guys. Nice pictures, waiting on the video. FISH ON!!!


----------



## lowrey04 (Jun 24, 2008)

Sick pics. Congrats.


----------



## livegoodlife (May 27, 2012)

What an adventure? Not only you keep the sport alive but you also willing to share the sport with many of us. Capt. A, you're one of a kind....


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

*agree*



livegoodlife said:


> What an adventure? Not only you keep the sport alive but you also willing to share the sport with many of us. Capt. A, you're one of a kind....


x1000000000
Their attitude is incredible, not to mention their fishing skills!


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD (Oct 27, 2005)

*Trip*

You haven't been fishin unltil you've been "booby trapped"!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## finz (Aug 18, 2010)

WOW, Congrats...


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Some awesome pics and fish! Congrats to yall!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Once again Congrats to the Booby Trap, Great Pics. Awesome Swords!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2012)

Well done once again boys!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

you guys pics are getting really good, that tile and gaff shot and dorado are sweet


----------



## JB Offshore (Jul 6, 2011)

Man yall are killing them swords this year. Good job.


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

Man you guys are living the dream! Great pics as always!!!


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Ditto to what everyone else said! :brew2:


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Went to SSM to work on the boat and saw your slip empty! Guess that explains why! Nice work!!


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Keep rippin lips! It was cool to meet Shayne at the TBC....keep up the good work guys! A very talented team....without a doubt. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## flounderking (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow, you guys are on fire. keep up the good work :dance:


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Great Job Brett & Crew*

Congrats on breaking the century mark. Another great report and excellent photography. Yesterday when we came in around 4:30pm we stopped to ask Moondog if he could give us a little fish-cleaning help and he said he was going to be busy for the next 2-3 hours with your haul. Way to go!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Capt. Ahab

Congrats on going over the 100 swordfish mark this early in the season:brew2:. Thanks for letting us fish next to you on Friday :bounce:. The radio chatter was awesome and very entertaining, now I got to get my son to stop saying " get tight sucka" it's driving his mom crazy :rotfl:.

Matt


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

Congrats! Awesome!


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

awesome that is a ton of swordfish
i would love to hook one up on the surface...


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

CSCHOOLFIELD said:


> You haven't been fishin unltil you've been "booby trapped"!!!!!!!!!!


 Clay we had a blast fishing with you my brother !!! It is nice sometimes seeing guys used to driving the boat get a B#tt wipen LOL... Great job on the handle this trip and looking forward to getting out with ya again bro.... Get Tight Sucka ! Welcome to the Booby Trap  *Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

nelson6500 said:


> Capt. Ahab
> 
> Congrats on going over the 100 swordfish mark this early in the season:brew2:. Thanks for letting us fish next to you on Friday :bounce:. The radio chatter was awesome and very entertaining, now I got to get my son to stop saying " get tight sucka" it's driving his mom crazy :rotfl:.
> 
> Matt


 Thanks Mat! We had a lot of fun that day with everyone around that was 2cool.... All of that ground we were fishing was new to us too... When we found the swords on that east ridge the entire trip turned we had had a tough time the first 3 spots... I need to Booby Trap you for a 4 day run pretty quick :spineyes:.... You def have been putting in your time bro and with out question will be getting your nickle fish if you keep up what your doing







... I just hope we get that sucker first







.... Holler atcha later my brother... Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies everyone... We really wanted to hit the 100 swords in under 10 trips and were pretty pumped when we got it... It is really cool to see all the kind words and replies everyone has posted and Jeff, Shayne and I all appreciate it !!! Ill post some more pics tonight from the trip and try to finish up the video we got some pretty cool footage... Get Tight Suckas!







Thanks Capt. Ahab


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Nice trip.

True story this weekend:

My wife was going to run back into the house for something she forgot and told the boys to "Sit Tight" in the car. My 5 year old says right back "Sit Tight Sucka!"


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Another nice trip. Great seeing some 2coolers out there getting some tired arms.


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

chad said:


> Nice trip.
> 
> True story this weekend:
> 
> My wife was going to run back into the house for something she forgot and told the boys to "Sit Tight" in the car. My 5 year old says right back "Sit Tight Sucka!"


LMAO!!:rotfl:


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Congratulations on 100 Fellas that is very cool!!! :cheers:It looks like another stellar trip! The photos as usual are looking great looking forward to seeing the video.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Congrats! Awesome pics


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Way to go guy's*

This fishin team is blessed with golden rods from tha man above  Thank's for tha report and I wanna be out there soon, my 80 hasn't even been in tha boat yet :headknock it will be soon :walkingsm


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Epic congrats, way to make a showing


----------



## asnow06 (Nov 6, 2006)

sweeeet...


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Bad ***!


----------



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

Congrats Booby Trap crew.. Its truly amazing how dialed in yall are for those fish. Whats the goal for this year? 400 haha


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

Congrats on another great trip and getting your 100th sword so early in the season! Great photos too!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Totally AWEsome! Excellent job on a fine season thus far.


----------



## aggieangler09 (Apr 11, 2009)

Awesome, awesome, awesome job gents.....Y'all are the best in the business...Congrats!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks a million again everyone for the kind words !!! Here are a few more pics from the trip Im still working on a video... Lots of "Cheachada" pics this trip :smile:... Get Tight Suckas!... Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is one more Hammered Down sent us off his Iphone :biggrin:... Capt. Ahab


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Great pics brother...thanks for all the help out there we are really learning a lot from you Shayne and Jeff


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Flight Cancelled said:


> Great pics brother...thanks for all the help out there we are really learning a lot from you Shayne and Jeff


 Had a blast fishing next to yall can't wait to get back out bro... Get Tight Sucka and Thanks... Capt. Ahab


----------



## SSN (Jul 8, 2010)

nice trip brett and crew


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

Awesome pics. And congrats on getting #100 this early in the year. Im anxious to see the final tally for the year.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

wow some awesome pics man
great stuff keep at it :cheers:


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

wow, just wow...


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Awsome photos Brett*

Those Photos are great.. Did you guys get any "Drop Tine" Bills this trip?
Nuttin Like a Dance with a BroadBill..
Congrats on Bustin "100".
What Tha HayYell


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Outstanding report as usual

Yall got it go'n on

Yall Dunn GoouD!









​


----------



## RSN (Jul 5, 2010)

Congrats guys. Next year you can shoot for 100 swords before July. Thanks for the weather updates out there Saturday night


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

BIG PAPPA said:


> Those Photos are great.. Did you guys get any "Drop Tine" Bills this trip?
> Nuttin Like a Dance with a BroadBill..
> Congrats on Bustin "100".
> What Tha HayYell


No all perfect main frames  lol... Thanks bro... Your bill should be ready to pull out soon.... Capt. Ahab


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

Awesome camera work again! I couldn't even manage to catpture our chachalacas jumping on the gopro this past weekend.




(Again, what the heck does chaechada come from any way?)


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

Congratulations on number 100! Seems like just yesterday y'all were winding up last season with no. 100. Now it is just July and you are already there. Looks like this season the Booby Trap might just double that number. 200 would be sick! Here's to another 100 gladiators!:cheers:


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

crawfishking said:


> Awesome camera work again! I couldn't even manage to catpture our chachalacas jumping on the gopro this past weekend.
> 
> (Again, what the heck does chaechada come from any way?)


LoL !!! CHEACHADA, DODO :/ IT JUST STICKS :cheers:... HERE COME THE CHEACHADAS!!!! A Cheachada is a flying green spotted critter that lives under the grass and comes out every year.. When it gets big the sound it makes is like this







ZZZzzzZZZzzzZZZzzz... :cheers:.. Prob spelled it wrong thats what they call this sucker in spanish LOL . Get Tight on Cheachadas !!!! *Capt. Ahab*


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Tight work sucka's!!!!:cheers

DL :doowapsta


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

You guys are awesome! Way to go!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Grew up hunting many Chichada's with the BB gun lol


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh! Cicadas! Or cigarra in Spanish. Got it! Very clever.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cicada

http://www.spanishdict.com/translate/cicada

Awesome picture BTW!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

crawfishking said:


> Oh! Cicadas! Or cigarra in Spanish. Got it! Very clever.
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cicada
> 
> ...


Thanks lol... He11 I cant spell in English much less Spanish ... My boy calls them Cheachadas and it just stuck the last few trips . See y'all on the water Friday... I'm loading a video of this trip now should have it up in the next hour I hope ... Get Tight Suckas! Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is a Video of the trip... We had a blast Clay, John and Mike ... Get Tight Suckas! Welcome to the Booby Trap ! Capt. Ahab :cheers:


----------



## finz (Aug 18, 2010)

Totally awesome, you guys rock.... congrats...


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD (Oct 27, 2005)

*ooooooooh*

LETS GO CATCH SOMEMORE!!!!!!!!! nothin like bein a tight sucka!!!!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

CSCHOOLFIELD said:


> LETS GO CATCH SOMEMORE!!!!!!!!! nothin like bein a tight sucka!!!!


you go that right :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

*Great Video As Usual!!!*

You guys are awesome and on fire took time to find them then bam!!!! Shayne is a mad man at night by hisself with the video! Looking forward to the next trip report and video bro!!! GET TIGHT SUCKA!!!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*What up with those "starburst"*

Hey man...How come our starburst were like 5-times that size????


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

BIG PAPPA said:


> Hey man...How come our starburst were like 5-times that size????


 Im not sure what was going on there... I think thats why that sword ate our bait ...It couldn't see ... And Josh thanks bro... Hope you get you a daytimer on that new Bad A** LP soon my brother !!!! Get Tight Suckas ! Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is another short video of this trip.. CHEACHADAS :biggrin:.. Capt. Ahab


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

broadonrod said:


> Im not sure what was going on there... I think thats why that sword ate our bait ...It couldn't see ... And Josh thanks bro... Hope you get you a daytimer on that new Bad A** LP soon my brother !!!! Get Tight Suckas ! Capt. Ahab


Bret I am almost done with all my Dad duties for a bit. I will then be waiting for the weather window to open and hopefully both of them brand new set-ups will be TIGHT SUCKA on some daytimers.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: At the rate your catching you might get to 150 by the time I get my first!!:cheers: Kep the post, pics and videos coming bro!!! Have a great time on the water again this weekend!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

broadonrod said:


> Here is another short video of this trip.. CHEACHADAS :biggrin:.. Capt. Ahab


 How you like that big sword Mat... LOL


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

finally got to watch video awesome bro i like the fly by at the first of the video 
HAMMER DOWN SUCKAS :cheers:


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

broadonrod said:


> How you like that big sword Mat... LOL


That's a beast :biggrin: brother, Can't wait till I get another broad on my rod :cheers:


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice cheachadas there brother... Might have to eat a couple cheachada tacos tomorrow night...


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thats amazing, how come the water never looks that blue, or that smooth when i go out? Nice report, keep slaying 'em Capt Ahab!


----------



## dfw fisherman (Jun 15, 2012)

Sir,

you are living my dreams, congrats on catching that many fish in such a short time.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for the replies... We are headed out in 7 hours ... Taking my nephew, Dad, Papa Joe and his son Chad from Hammered Down this run... Good luck to everyone this weekend hope the weather holds... Get Tight Suckas! Capt. Ahab


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Best of luck as always and catch that one you all were on for a day or bigger!!! FISH ON!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Always great when Dads on the boat! Suck it up! Yall have a great time


----------

